# how much should a puppy eat?



## seagypsy (Jan 8, 2011)

bodie is 4 and a half months, he eats fromms duck and sweetpotato. how many calories should he get. hes always hungrey lol. im giving him 3 cups a day, 1 and a half in the am and 1 and a half in pm.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

"He's always hungry!" Welcome to the world of certain dogs! IMO, it's impossible to know the right calorie count until you've tried something for a while and watched how it effects the dogs. How is his weight now? If he looks good, I'd stick with what you're doing. If he drops weight, add more. As for the always hungry part, many dogs would eat themselves to death if given the chance so I have a hard time using that as an accurate indicator of what they *need* vs. what they want.


----------



## Frederic (Jan 31, 2011)

seagypsy said:


> bodie is 4 and a half months, he eats fromms duck and sweetpotato. how many calories should he get. hes always hungrey lol. im giving him 3 cups a day, 1 and a half in the am and 1 and a half in pm.


Hi,
I'm wondering the same for our 3 months pup. Would 3 cups be 600 grams roughly ? I live in Ireland we use grams .. or could you please tell me in US ounces how much is 3 cups I can convert. Thanks a lot. Hope your pup is doing well 
Hello from Ireland :wavey:
Frederic


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie's vet told us "feed as much as she will eat in 20 minutes 3 times/day until she is 6 months old, then switch it to all she can eat in 20 min. 2 times/day...when she gets to be 1, it is 1 1/2 cups in the morning and 1 1/2 cups at night...adjust accordingly if she gains or loses weight"


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We followed the Slow Grow Plan by Rhonda Hovan. You can google it.  It worked very well for Gibbs, he looks great and never was too chubby/rolly polly like many puppies do.


----------



## Mollie's_mom (Feb 1, 2011)

i did not see this post and actually just asked the same question for my 4 1/2 month old golden, Mollie. She also eats 3 cups a day in the same amount per meal. I did have her at 4 cups a day 2 in the morning and 2 at night but, she was getting a little chunky, this is also because it is very cold out and I don't have much time to get her out to exercise much other than when I just let her out to run in the yard for a couple minutes daily. 

But, with the three cups she seems to be thinning out very much. I do not know exactly what would be the good amount.

Also, on top of her food she gets treats daily also.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

We've had Chester on Fromm since he was about 10 weeks old. We fed him 3 cups a day for awhile and he did fine. I've recently upped him to 4 cups a day since it seems like he can put on a little more weight.


----------

